# Looking for a later/larger Aristo 5471 TE Receiver



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd post in the 'wanted' section of the classifieds, but I have yet to figure out how to do so - I'm looking for the larger variant of Aristo's 5471 TE receiver that has the cooling fan mounted on top, as I have just sold the smaller version that was giving me ****, but I have kept the transmitter.

If anybody has one they are willing to sell, please post or contact me about it... Thanks!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Sampug you are not allowed to post a classified unless you are a 1st class paying member, is probably why you are having trouble. Regal


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The fan was optional I believe.. thought all the 5471's were the same, although not all had the PWC / Linear switch, which can be important if you run sound units. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The fan is optional, there is a 12 volt regulator inside that TE. I use fans from old computers that are being tossed out. 
When you take off the top vent, you will see a 2 pin connector for a fan. Regulator is a LM7812. 
Check with advertisers in Garden Railroad, someone will still have these. I saw some at the ECLSTS in York this year.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So the question is, the "larger variant" does not really exist, it's the same unit with an optional (and easy to get) fan, right? 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The original TE came in a metal case and was good for about 4 amps and did not have the linear switch. I never know when someone posts a question whether this is the unit, or the later version which is marketed as a 10 amp and all I have seen do have the linear switch. 
In the specs, 10 amps is available only in PWC, linear was rated at 8 amps if I remember properly. 
Also, there was an update where Aristo suggested the fan be used over 3 amps and manual states 5 amps. 

I have 4 in use and all 4 have fans. I also have the old metal case version and the made in Korea version.


----------

